# How does exercise actually help out anxiety?



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

topic


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anxiety pents up adrenaline and the stress hormone cortisol. We release it when we exercise and it relaxes us. We are worn out, taking some of the symptoms away. There is also the "endorphine high" that can come about - it make one feel good.


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

^are the effects lasting, though, or only temporary?
say, if one starts a routine of 45 minutes of various types of exercise every other day of the week...how much improvement of depression/anxiety should be expected?

lol i know i'm not the OP and i feel like my questions are dumb...but i'm just curious because i'm becoming more interested in getting fit. at this point in my life it's the only (healthy) option i have of feeling better.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

rapid heart beat, sweating, and so on, while running might help habituate you to those feelings or associate them with something positive. Thus, it might help make panic attacks less frightening.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Many doctors couldn't even tell you why it works.

It just does.

Its just in the last 10 years they've been recommending exercise for depression/anxiety.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

xtina said:


> ^are the effects lasting, though, or only temporary?
> say, if one starts a routine of 45 minutes of various types of exercise every other day of the week...how much improvement of depression/anxiety should be expected?
> 
> lol i know i'm not the OP and i feel like my questions are dumb...but i'm just curious because i'm becoming more interested in getting fit. at this point in my life it's the only (healthy) option i have of feeling better.


Yes working out about 45 minutes every other day would be a great way to help tame your anxiety, I personally use exercise as a way to help calm my nerves and anxiety and it works great,.Exercising is a great way to get fit and start feeling a lot better, it really helps clear your mind of your anxious thoughts.

The effects are lasting as long as you keep up with a good exercise program, also it won't sure your anxiety, you will still have it, but exercising helps tame it by a good amount.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

IN thinking about this more, it kind of makes sense. Humans have been doing some type of blue collar labor for hundreds if not thousands of years. Our bodies have evolved and been bred to do physical labor. All the sudden you stop. You start riding in cards. Playing video games at home. Internet. 

The mind/body isn't being used optimally.


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Exercise releases seratonin, dopamine, endorphins, ect. All of these can have a positive effect on anxiety and mood. Long term you are talking about a rise in self esteem from seeing positive changes in your body.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Rasputin_1 said:


> Long term you are talking about a rise in self esteem from seeing positive changes in your body.


You have to look at why you have anxiety. IF you don't like the way your body looks, well fixing it may be easier than dealing with trying to convince yourself to accept it. It might not be P.C., but it works.


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Classified said:


> You have to look at why you have anxiety. IF you don't like the way your body looks, well fixing it may be easier than dealing with trying to convince yourself to accept it. It might not be P.C., but it works.


True and I also think that setting a goal sticking with it long term, then seeing the results of the hard work and effort you put in can give you a boost.


----------



## alie (Jun 9, 2010)

I can't explain it, but it really does feel good after exercising. Feeling the sweat takes out all the anxiety and worries.


----------

